# Elderflower wine



## s0615353 (Dec 21, 2012)

I wanted something to do over the holidays, so I decided to experiment with my first batch of elderflower wine. I am going to make a two gallon batch so I have some extra to top off after racking. The recipe is based on a Jack Keller recipe; let me know what you guys think. 

•	2 oz dried elderflowers 
•	22 oz frozen white grape juice concentrate 
•	3 lbs granulated sugar 
•	3 tsp acid blend 
•	¼ tsp grape tannin 
•	3 crushed campden tablets
•	1 ½ gallons of water 
•	3 grams GoFerm
•	3 grams Fermaid-k 
•	2 grams Champagne wine yeast 

Thaw out grape juice concentrate and then put water on to boil. While water rises to a boil, examine flowers and remove any foreign matter. Put flowers, sugar and grape juice concentrate in primary and pour boiling water over them. Stir well to dissolve sugar, cover with sterile cloth, and set aside several hours until cool. Add acid blend, tannin, one crushed Campden tablet and yeast nutrient, stirring briefly. Recover and set aside for at least 12 hours. Rehydrate yeast with Go-Frem and pitch yeast. When specific gravity is at 1.010, strain off flowers, transfer liquid to secondary, and fit airlock. After a total of 14 days, rack off gross lees and add one campden tablet, one tablespoon of sorbate and backsweeten to taste (I am going to try 1/2 cup of sugar and go from there). Wait 30-45 days and then rack again, top up and refit airlock. Wait additional three months, add one final campden tablet and bottle.


----------

